# broken deadbolt



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Is it keyed on both sides or does it have a thumbturn on the inside?

Any brand names on the lock or the key?

Whats broken on it?


----------



## misterdunkirk (Dec 15, 2007)

keyed on both sides, key just turns, doesnt catch....brand unknown...are there other options besides drilling ? i know i will have to replace


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If the key spins completely around without stopping it would point to a broken tailpiece that connects the cylinder to the bolt. 

Have you tried the key from both sides of the door?

Any names or number on the key that operates it?


----------



## misterdunkirk (Dec 15, 2007)

have tried both sides, key doesnt turn 360 degrees but about 320 degrees and stops, no numbers or brand, old lock original i assume


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Could be the bolt has died in the extended/deadlock postion which is somewhat rare but does happen.

Are there any visible screws on the inside?

Can you post a pic?


----------



## misterdunkirk (Dec 15, 2007)

there are no screws and we don't have a working digital camera so no pics


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Any idea how old the lock is?


----------



## misterdunkirk (Dec 15, 2007)

probably at least 15-20 years old


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Take the hinge pins out.
Remove the door to further access the deadbolt.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm thats a toughy without knowing a brand name or having a pic to id. 

Could be one of several brands all with different mounting methods.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Good point Reline.. 

That would at least expose the bolt edge where most mfgs put thier name.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

misterdunkirk said:


> my deadbolt is broken and locked, does anyone have tips on how to drill it out without calling locksmith..thanks


there should be two screws on the interior that you remove to replace/repair it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

get a "steppped drill bit" and drill right though it. Then open the bolt with a screw driver


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There should be plugs covering the screws on the interior side of the door. Once the door is removed by pulling the hinge pins, you should be able to take off the Dead Bolt and install a new one.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.cornerhardware.com/howto/ht021.html

click on "play" and then "install lock".

This will show how the lock is installed.

Reverse the process to remove the lock from the door.

Once you remove the two door plates then you should be able to manually retract the deadbolt back into the door.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Why do you have to drill it out. The cylinder has to be removable, it certainly was not machined on the door:no: . If there are screws visible on the cylinder, remove them and the two halves of the deadbolt will separate, allowing you to flip open the latch bolt with a screwdriver. If it has no visible screws, it is held in place by the interior trim ring screwing onto the body of the exterior half. Grip the ring with some channel lock type pliers and turn it counter clockwise . If it does not move readily, you may have to hold a sharp chisel against the ring and tap it so that it bites into the ring and rotates it. Sounds like you should be prepared to replace the deadbolt, as either of these will leave some scars on the trim ring.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

gregzoll said:


> There should be plugs covering the screws on the interior side of the door. Once the door is removed by pulling the hinge pins, you should be able to take off the Dead Bolt and install a new one.


Unhinging the door has no effect on being able to separate the two halves of the cylinder. I think there is a misconception that he will be able to remove the "bolt" from the edge of the door, and somehow this will allow the cylinders to separate, but it is not so. The inner and outer cylinders are secured to each other, either by screws or by the two halves threading together.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Unhinging it will help it pulling the door off to place on saw horses to be able to get the old one off, especially if the bolt is currently extended.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

If you look at the key, you - or someone at the local HD or hardware store - should be able to tell if it's a Kwikset, Segal, Schlage, Weisner, Titan, etc. Each key has a distinct shape to its head and Kwikset and Segal are by far the most common ones used in residences over the years. Schlage is more common to commercial.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

There's got to be a way to remove the cylinder from the inside. Try unthreading the trim. I don't believe taking the door off the hinges will get you anywhere, except make you cold.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I.D.'ing the the brand would definitely help as there are some deadbolts where access to the end of the bolt is a must to remove it from the door.

And since no brand names have been visible this is also one of the last places there may be a brand name posted. 

Key head shape could help with ID although apparently there are no names or numbers on the key to point towards a particular mfg. 

A pic would definitely help. Even a cell phone camera.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Locks have access points on the interior. Just unscrew the inner cylinder, pull it out and access the latch mechanism.
Two pages of posts, what are you doing, launching the space shuttle?
Ron


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Not all locks will have bolts exposed to the interior as the more common brands due. 

I think the original poster either called a locksmith or never checked back. 

Launching the space shuttle? 

Now thats a whole new thread! 

We're gonna need a really big sling shot, some insta foam for the stuff that always falls off the wings wings and we better call NASA!


----------

